# need tankmates for a severum and some panda corys,



## bumpy23 (Oct 27, 2009)

I got a 100 gallon tank with some corydoras and would like to get a gold severum but I would like to get some fish that school before I get the severum .

I would like to keep everything south american or the americas, I would like a school of fish that wont bother my corys and wont get eaten by the severum .

I really dont want to do silver dollars or any notorious fin nippers , any suggestions so i can work from there and research the results and make a decision from there.

I wanted to get a keyhole cichlid but cant find them anywhere so i am thinking a severum , a school of ten corys, and ??>>> any other suggestions, please no aggressive fish


----------



## bumpy23 (Oct 27, 2009)

well from a little investigation i dont even have panda corys, they look like juli corys, that pisses me off, the guy at the lfs charges me for panda corys and you expect to get what you pay for but they are definitely not panda corys. I like the color actually, they look better than pandas, lol


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I found congo tetras to be quite placid shoalers. Get an all male group though, the females are DRAB.


----------



## bumpy23 (Oct 27, 2009)

i was going to try and get south american instead , any schooling fish you recommend


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Diamond, Colombian, or Bleeding heart tetras should be large enough not to become sev snacks.


----------



## bumpy23 (Oct 27, 2009)

ok for my 100 gallon I will have 1 gold severum, 5 albino corys, 5 juli corys, 8 colombian tetras , and what else ?????/ maybe a dojo ?

originally i wanted a geophagus jupari and keyhole cichlid but couldnt find either so im going with the gold severum and the above fish , can i squeeze anything else in my tank , i would like something odd maybe, thanks for any help

btw cory cats dont get to big why arent they consider snacks for severums cause i googled and it seems lot of people keep corys with severums ??


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Ummm aren't dojo loaches come from asia?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup, loaches of all sorts are an asian persausion ...

Sometimes smaller cories do end up as sev snacks, which is bad becuase of the spines ... which can catch in the throat. But their spines and armor deter most sevs, which aren't by nature fish specialists. Still, larger cory types like brochis work well.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

What about Bolivian Rams? They're great fish. You can keep them as a pair, but they especially like to be in a group. 5 is usually a good number. I used to keep bolivians with my severums. Well, they're still there, but they're getting their own tank soon (if only my dorsigera would hurry up and pair).


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I think corydoras julii, though common, are one of the better looking cories. If you got charged for pands, consider yourself lucky. Down here pandas are between $6 and $8 each, while julii are around $12 each.

Personally I think a gang of one species of cory looks much better than two smaller schools. I used to have 12 julii and they were great to watch.

As for Severum tankmates. I agree that Bleeding Heart tetras would be fine. I would be a little unsure about Diamond tetras, and I've never seen fully grown Colombian tetras so don't know how large they grow.

It's a little hard to suggest something odd when, one we don't know what's available to you, and two so many of the different SA fish have been kept together in the hobby, that now days odd means big $$$.

However, there are a quite a few different SA cichlids that should mix well with a severum. You could go the dwarf cichlid route and look to keep a small group of Bolivian rams and a pair of Laetacara (dwarf acara) with your Sev. Or you could look at having a couple of medium sized cichlids, such as a true Acara (Metae or Diadema) smaller Adinocara (Blue acara or Sapayensis) along with a Festivum. Or you could look at doing a South America Heroine tank, and add a Chocolate cichlid and/or Uaru with your Severum.

I do suggest you check out Jeff Rapps site. Many members here have ordered fish online from him, and he does have a very good reputation for quality cichlids. Checkout the Reviews section here on C-F.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

My Columbians are nearly 2" and a very nice looking fish. Not the best schoolers though. The LFS has some diamond Tetras that are nearly 2" and a very pretty fish.

You can do some Geos with the Sev too.

....Bill


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Have you thought of emperor tetras? I have a few in with a severum and they are very beautiful fish.


----------



## bumpy23 (Oct 27, 2009)

yea i would like some of these fish but its pretty much up to the lfs to have the fish i want, and thats the problem . They dont even have geos , or certain type of tetras, its always the case when i want a certain fish .


----------



## bumpy23 (Oct 27, 2009)

well i found a pet store who got like 10 red/blue colombian tetras, and he said he could get me the geophagus jupari , so ill just pay upfront and give him incentive to order my fish .

so im thinking , 1 geophagus jupari , 1 or 2 ? keyhole cichlids, 9 colombian tetras, 10 juli and corydoras,

anything else ? or is this a nice balance for my 100 gallon tank

heres the tank they will be going into,


















heres my jaquar cichlid i lost during an ammonia spike, cause i had to do a repair , i was so pissed man,


----------



## bumpy23 (Oct 27, 2009)

do you think adding a geo with severum,1 keyhole and colombians , corydoras will be too much ?

I have an emperor 400 filter, aquaclear 500, and a fluval 404, on my 100 right now


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

The colombians like a little cooler temperature as well. Be aware of that when watching temperature or if you start losing some for no reason you can decipher.

Lemon Tetras make a great school and are usually pretty available. I kept a school of red eye tetra with my Sevs and no issues at all. They are often overlooked as a schooling fish but do very well.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Persoanlly I'd skip on the Satanoperca jurupari.


----------



## bumpy23 (Oct 27, 2009)

whats wrong with the geo jurupari ???


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds good. I would add three keyholes though.

....Bill


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Apart from the fact that they are no longer classified as a Geophagus species, nothing. They are however a social cichlid, and recommended to be kept in groups of 5 or more. They also require pretty clean water and will develop HTH if regular water changes are not kept up.


----------

